# Looking for a martingale, chain collar, with quick release



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been using either a prong collar or a nylon collar with clip. I honestly don't like either one on her.

I would like to get a collar similar to a prong collar, but without the prongs.

I like the *fur savers*, but was wondering if I'd be able to find one in a *martingale*?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Something like this?
Vintage Pink Martingale Collar | Martingale Collars | Dog Collars | Pink Puppy Designs

Etsy has a lot of martingales, too. 
Collar Me Up | Up Your Pup with Collar Me Up I think has those options.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have one like the above I LOVE IT


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have a martingale fur saver, it's made of curogan. I really like it, but it doesn't have a quick-release. Forgot where I found it, but it was somewhere online, so they do exist.

Edited to add: found it! http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_78&products_id=2414

Here's a seller on eBay that has them, they're located in the UK though: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herm-Spreng...ink-Dog-Collar-4-0mm-Half-Check-/270819071966


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Freestep said:


> I have a martingale fur saver, it's made of curogan. I really like it, but it doesn't have a quick-release. Forgot where I found it, but it was somewhere online, so they do exist.
> 
> Edited to add: found it! Curogan Martingale Fur Saver Dog Collar - 51614 ( Made in Germany ) [Doberman*51614 - Curogan Martingale Fur Saver Dog ] - $26.99 : Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home, Dog Supp
> 
> Here's a seller on eBay that has them, they're located in the UK though: Herm Sprenger Chrome Martingale Fur Saver Long Link Dog Collar 4.0mm Half Check | eBay


Ooh I like that. 
We purchased a leather collar from them a few yrs. ago - this is one of our fosters (100lb. Chessie lab x) sporting it!

http://www.fordogtrainers.com/Produ...zzly-Leather-Dog-Collar-Special33plates-1.jpg


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I would like to get a collar similar to a prong collar, but without the prongs.


Have a look for the Sprenger neck tech 'Fun' collars, they're the flat version of the neck tech without the prongs and are available in a martingale or buckle version and all are a quick release.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I love the curogan collars. I think they look fantastic on every dog. I have a regular curogan fursaver for Aiden, but they also make martingales. 

Curogan Martingale Fur Saver Dog Collar - 51614 (67) ( Made in Germany ) [51614 (67) - Curogan Martingale Fur Saver Dog Collar] - $26.99 : Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home, D


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

we have a new "vendor" here on the board and it so happens it's where I get my collars from
http://www.ultimateleash.com/about_us.htm


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Here is a question for you. I like the concept of martingales but if they are loose enough to NOT choke the dog fully tightened, the chain seems to dangle and I have had Beau actually catch is paw in it. Boy that was fun. So the only time I use one is as a safety for the prong and his "crate collar" when we are out and about is a flat buckle collar.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

BigDogBotique.com has some nice collars.
Rolled leather martingale--nice: 
Rolled Leather Martingale Dog Collar with Chain - Leather Martingale Collars

Rolled leather buckle choke: 
Rolled Leather Combination / Choke Collar - Classic & Traditional Collars & Leashes

Leather and stainless martingale at amazon: 
Amazon.com: Dean & Tyler Dog Collar Leather Martingale - Large - Brown - Fits Neck Size 24" - 28" - Made From Stainless Steel Chain with Hand Stitched High Quality Leather!!! - Available in 20", 22", 26", 30" - Comes in Brown or Black! Contact Us If


----------

